# llebre



## eroz

Hola:

Quin era el masculí de la llebre?


----------



## zazap

el llebrot!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Aquests últims 3 posts podrien anar tranquil·lament tots en un.


----------



## zazap

Bé, però s'haurien de ficar totes les paraules en el títol del thread, per a que una altra persona puguera trobar-les més tard...


----------



## megane_wang

> Aquests últims 3 posts podrien anar tranquil·lament tots en un.


*Al contrari, l'Eroz ho fa perfecte, no ho espatllem !!!*

*Les normes estan per alguna cosa: perquè la cerca funcioni millor, perquè les respostes i els comentaris estiguin més ben enfocats...*

*SALUT !!! *


----------



## DeBarcelona

Les normes *estan* per alguna cosa-->les normes *hi són* per alguna cosa (has fet un castellanisme: el verb "estar" no té el significat de "ser-hi")

No veig què tenen a veure les normes amb això. Simplement, si fas una mateixa pregunta per a 3 paraules diferents, ho pots fer tot en un post. El títol podria haver estat "quins són els masculins de llebre, àguila i abella?".

Una pregunta: si la llista hagués estat de 50 paraules, hauria hagut d'obrir 50 fils? Au home!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola DeBarcelona,

Espero que els moderadors hi estiguin d'acord. 

No t'estic indicant com has de fer les coses. Si no segueixes les normes del fòrum, ja t'entendràs amb els moderadors, però si algú fa les coses bé, no cal criticar-les i encara menys amb aquests fums.




> Les normes *estan* per alguna cosa-->les normes *hi són* per alguna cosa (has fet un castellanisme: el verb "estar" no té el significat de "ser-hi")


Gràcies per la correcció. Entenc que aquest error no fa impossible que el missatge sigui comprensible.



> Una pregunta: si la llista hagués estat de 50 paraules, hauria hagut d'obrir 50 fils?


 
Seria recomanable. Jo no faig les normes del fòrum. Em limitava a comentar que l'eroz ho està fent bé.



> Au home!


 
Si no t'agraden les normes del fòrum, parla amb els moderadors o dóna't de baixa. 

*Per cert que n'hi ha una altra que demana que es tracti la resta de participants, les seves opinions i les seves intervencions amb respecte.*

Salut.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Però a veure. Puc saber de quina norma estàs parlant exactament? O sigui. On es diu que s'ha d'obrir un fil nou per a cada paraula?



> Gràcies per la correcció. Entenc que aquest error no fa impossible que el missatge sigui comprensible.


 
M'he limitat a corregir-te. Ja ho sé que s'entén però aquesta no és la qüestió. No és qüestió d'entendre's i prou, especialment en un fòrum de lingüística. I si t'he entès és perquè estic acostumat als castellanismes i els sé reconèixer, perquè ixò, en català pur seria això:

les normes estan per alguna cosa=les normes han acabat per alguna cosa.

Si agafessis un català del segle XIX, no hauria entès la frase, molt probablement.


----------



## eroz

Porto algun temps al fòrum i conec les normes i les respecto. De fet tenen el seu sentit per què quan cerques una paraula, trobes tots els posts que et poden interessar sobre aquesta. Si poses tres paraules que no tenen res a veure... Pot ser si haguès un fil de gramàtica haguès obert "els plurals de" però com no. Un fil per paraula=respecte.


----------



## DeBarcelona

No sé fins a quin punt seria respecte obrir 50 fils amb una parala cadascun.

I d'altra banda, no sé què té a veure el respecte amb el fet de posar una paraula per fil


----------



## ampurdan

Els posts 3 a 10 en aquest fil estan totalment fora de lloc perquè no responen la pregunta que s'ha fet. Les normes del fòrum es discuteixen al fil de "Comments and Suggestions" o per missatge privat (norma 46).

Amb tot, per aclarir: respecte a obrir un fil per cada paraula diferent: no cal si les paraules guarden una relació determinada (es pregunta el plural d'elles) i no són gaires, però tampoc hi ha cap impediment en fer-ho. Sí que cal quan no hi ha cap relació entre elles. Preguntar per cinquanta paraules de manera continuada seria un abús del fòrum i no estaria permès en cap cas.

Si us plau, no comenteu més les normes en aquest fil. Moltes gràcies.

ampurdan (moderador)

PD: És possible que dintre d'uns dies borrem tots els posts, del tercer fins aquest mateix, per restablir el fil en els seus termes originals.


----------

